# Hemiarch replacement



## jweidman (Nov 27, 2009)

What cpt code should I use for hemiarch replacement with cardiac arrest for ascending aortic aneurysm. Pt also had CABG. I am an anesthesiologist coder so I am looking for the code that will give the highest number of units. The CABG with33533 will give me anesthesia code 00567 with 18 units. I just need the correct CPT code for hemiarch replacement so I can get the correct anesthesia code. Any help is appreciated.


----------

